

Will HN go dark in protest of SOPA on Jan 18? - joejohnson

From this poll it seemed the users of HN were strongly in support of a blackout:<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3454179
======
dangrossman
Stop back in 5 days and find out, or send PG an e-mail.

